# Can I upgrade from Suse 10.1 to opensuse 10.2?



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

Can I upgrade from Suse 10.1 to open suse 10.2? And is Open Suse the same but with updated applications?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes you can upgrade, make sure to back up important data, bookmarks etc. Below is the release notes for 10.2, you can see what has changed and decide if it's worth it.
http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-announce/2006-12/msg00004.html


----------

